# Is FERMPLUS effective or just a scam?



## ibanezrg7321 (Jul 15, 2011)

hi, ive been taking lots of products in order to feel better from ibs. ive taken 4 different kinds of probiotics including the 50 and 80 billion versions of ultimate flora ,and pearls probiotics , and i take also psyllium at nights, every nights and i am a complete vegan. But even though all of this i cant seem to get better, my digestive system is just way too irregular , my stomacache isnt as bad as it used to be , but the bloating and irregularity on my bowel movements are still there , i sometimes go like 6 or 7 times a day but never feel satisfied and become dependant to antispasmodics and such. I wanted to know if anyone here has ever tried FERM PLUS , since there arent any reviews of this product, i would really like to hear an user's opinion on it. thanks a lot it would be really helpful for me and thanks for letting me express on this great community


----------

